# a new 'critique my young buck' post



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

This is when he was 4 months old. I'd like to know what the experts think of him. I looked on my computer and I have not taken a twist shot of him! Sorry.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I like him! His top could be straighter, and his pasterns could be a lot stronger, but he has GREAT muscle for his age, and seems to have big bone and a good hornset. I think He'll mature well and give you a nice young buck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

it is hard to judge him on uneven ground. Front view he looks good.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I like his face. I like the all brown faced ones with nice even capes.. but that is just my preference. Oh.. he has a body attached? Looks good for so young.. I am not a good judge.. but some people believe the brown faced boers are sturdier.. just by a few ranchers I have talked to that have bred them but there is really no proof of that I suppose... but I do wonder.


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

I guess I got lucky when I bought him. I was looking to start some Boer and he is the first one I bought. I took pictures of his dam and sire that day as well. We were amazed at how large the sire was and we estimated him at 275#. I am posting pictures of dam and sire here.
One thing I did learn that day when I brought home all the Boer I could find was that I had so many more teats than I bargained for! BUT I looked at this guy's underside and he only has two teats. Yeah. He was wild as a march hare though. But I have him tamed down now. It was a trying few weeks. 
Then I bought four more doelings and one has perfect two teats. And two have perfect four teats. (!!!) But sigh..I also got one with a fish teat. Poor girl. 

You may be on to something with the all brown faces and being nicer. The gene for buckskin horses typically are somehow coupled with a tougher horse. So stuff like that may be similar in other animals. 

By the way; this buckling of mine does not stink much yet although he is now starting to breed some yearling does I picked up. (Will post pictures of one of those.) But I named him 'Stay Upwind'. He'll fit his name soon enough I suppose.


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

Here are the yearling does I bought. Real tame which was a plus.


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

*new pics, a new 'critique my young buck' post*

Thought I may have to inform that there are new pictures up.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

That is one big buck!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

It sounds like you have done your homework on the Boer goat, They look nice. And yes, the teat structure subject if frustrating. Like you, we have decided to go with traditional Boer, Feeling that the recessive color trait may also come with other recisssive issues. Although I do admit I have seen some very nice colored boer. There are a couple farms out there doing a very good job. Your goats look nice, this is a good time for you to get into the industry. Prices are down out by you.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Hard to tell a lot about your young buck with the angle he is standing on. It appears he has a nick thick neck, with some wrinkle like the old style. Looks like he has some good hip. A lot of nice muscling. Looks to have a solid foundation. Heavy boned. Is he a little narrow in the front or it is the picture angle? A picture on level ground, a picture from behind, and a top shot. Sire has good twist. 

I really like the yearling does. Good condition and solid looking. The bottom one grazing looks like she has a ham on her like a hog!! Tame and looking very nice.


----------

